# Studying alone



## styler5 (Oct 7, 2006)

My dad and some people said I won't get good grades in college if I study alone, but I don't have friends to study with! Has anyone studied alone in college and still got good grades? I'm sure this depends on major, so it would be more helpful if someone with major similar to mine(biomedical engineering) answers my question.


----------



## Johnny1234 (Nov 16, 2006)

Im not in college, but Ill tell you this: My AP teachers my junior year in high school(ill be a senior thisy ear) were all saying that we need to study in groups for the AP tests(basically a college final). I studied by myself for both and got a 4/5 on both.

Studying in groups works for some people, but not all. If you are an introvert, or have social anxiety(duh lol), you will probablly find it easier to study by yourself because you wont be able to focus on the actual studying with a group.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

I study mostly alone. I take good notes, do the homework, use flash cards, question and test material myself, and review each day. I've been getting all A's and B's which is fine with me so far in my school life. 

Gerard


----------



## winduptoy (Jun 21, 2005)

I think it's different for everyone. I always study alone and I get As and Bs. You should be OK.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

akstylish said:


> My dad and some people said I won't get good grades in college if I study alone, but I don't have friends to study with! Has anyone studied alone in college and still got good grades? I'm sure this depends on major, so it would be more helpful if someone with major similar to mine(biomedical engineering) answers my question.


I always earned awesome grades, and all my studying was alone. I was in the biomedical sciences.


----------



## styler5 (Oct 7, 2006)

Thank you for replies. The next question is...does any of you study in your room/apartment instead of library and still get good grades? I just can't concentrate on studying in crowded libraries due to anxiety.


----------



## person86 (Aug 10, 2006)

akstylish said:


> Thank you for replies. The next question is...does any of you study in your room/apartment instead of library and still get good grades? I just can't concentrate on studying in crowded libraries due to anxiety.


I've always had better luck studying in the library - fewer distractions, and if I'm studying in a public place there is at least some incentive to look like I'm actually working.

BTW I've always studied alone and I'm in engineering and have like a 3.9-something GPA... so studying along definitely is okay. I've never liked studying in groups because it seems like the group is always dragged down by the slowest person.


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 16, 2006)

I always studied alone, made notes, index cards...My lowest grade ever was a B for a course. It depends on the person. When I got togther with friends it was a huge waste of time since we'd end up talking about everything but the test.

I like studying in school it doesn't have to be the library any quiet place will do, but I live in a small apartment with 3 other people and I don't have my own room/desk. If I do study at home its usually early in the morning (2-6am) when everyone is alseep.


----------



## SpesVitae (Oct 20, 2005)

In college I mostly studied alone, but in a library. That was most effective for me because I needed to really focus, but at the same time not get so burned out...so it helped being in an environment which encouraged learning cus you'd see everyone else around you trying hard as well. Hmm I was a human physiology major and I know that's not quite biomed engineering, but still in the biological realm. When I felt I had learned the material well enough, I was very happy to participate in a study group of 2, 3 or even 4. Sometimes my study partners and I would give each other "lectures," and teaching in itself always has great instructional value.


----------



## styler5 (Oct 7, 2006)

I'd love to study in the library too, but I get too anxious to study when it's crowded, even if it's divided into individual cubicles. So I think I'll have to study in somewhere totally isolated, which would be my room. But yeah, even though I don't get nervous in my room, there are still too many distractions. Any advice?


----------



## kriminator (Jul 6, 2007)

Its both good and bad
It can definitely help, as in a group you find answers quicker and get more motivated to keep up
But if you are very responsible and smart, it can probably slow you down


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

I never study with anybody. I do better if I go it alone.


----------



## 0rchid (Aug 19, 2006)

I do prefer studying alone. I find that when I study in large groups, we also ended up not really studying, but more so talking about something else. Plus, I like to study at my own pace, slow or fast, whatever. I got good grades so far in school, so I think it's pretty much worked out for me. 

Yes it definitely depends on your major. I'm in life sciences, and studying in groups or alone, it works according to how you like to study. Libraries are my safe haven, I get too many distractions to be working at home.


----------



## styler5 (Oct 7, 2006)

So all of you don't get anxious in the library? That's kinda surprising to me.


----------



## styler5 (Oct 7, 2006)

Does ANYONE not go to the library due to anxiety??


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Nothing wrong with studying alone, I don't have any anxiety in the library but there are secluded places to study at most universities.


----------

